# تعريف من هو " مهندس البلاستيك "



## plastic eng (8 فبراير 2009)

في البداية . . . اشكر جيمع القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع و المتميز و بارك الله فيكم​
عند اضافتي لهذا الموضوع واجهتني الحيره في اي قسم اضع الموضوع , , فأنا اضع بين ايديكم احدى التخصصات النادرة و التي تجمع في تفاصيلها ما بين الهندسة الكيميائية و الميكانيكية, فأخترت ان اضعه هنا لإهتمام الاخوان في قسم الهندسة الكيميائية و معرفتهم اكثر بالبوليمرات من خلال دراستهم.

كلنا نعلم ان عالمنا اليوم يسعى الى الخصخصة فى شتى المجالات حتى في التخصصات العلمية حيث اصبحت التخصصات العلمية مقسمة في داخلها الى اقسام تحتوي تخصصات تتخصخص في مجالات عدة فاصبح هنالك برامج اكاديمية وليده او هجينة لكي تضمن الكفائة و الدقة لخدمة قطاع بعينة و من هذه البرامج الاكاديمية . . .برنامج "هندسة البلاستيك" .

عالميا يعد هذا التخصص من التخصصات الحديثة فجامعة ماساشوستس لويل University of Massachusetts Lowell الامريكية من اقدم الجامعات التي تقدم برنامجا اكاديمياً باسم هندسة البلاستيك (Plastics Engineering) و ذلك في عام 1954م و يتنشر هذا التخصص في عدد قليل جدا من الجامعات الامريكية و الاوربية و الاسوية و حديثا في العالم العربي.

تخصص هندسة البلاستيك استناداً لبرنامج هندسة البلاستيك في كلية الهندسة بجامعة السودان للعلوم و التكنولوجيا:
هو تخصص هجين من هندسة الميكانيكا و هندسة الكيمياء, ميكانيكيا يصنف بالانتاج حيث يتعمق في دراسة ميكانيكا البوليمر و عمليات التشكيل المختلفة Plastics Processing وهو الجانب الاكبر من الدراسة, اما كيميائيا فهو متخصص بدراسة علوم البوليمر من حيث التراكيب الكيمائية للخامات المختلفة و كيفية انتاج خامات البلاستيك من خام النفط و مراحل الانتاج الخ.. اضافة للخلفية الكهربائية و التحكم ذلك بجانب جرعات الادراة و اختبارات و ضبط الجودة و ملحقاتها.

من بعد التعريف بالتخصص بصورة عامة اصبح من البديهي معرفة من هو مهندس البلاستيك و ما هو الدور الذي يلعبه مهندس البلاستيك في عالم صناعة البلاستيك حيث انه يلعب دور المهندس المكانيكي في المنشأة الصناعية مع استيعابه للعملية الكيميائية و تأثيرها ميكانيكيا و دور المهندس الكيميائي مع استيعابة للعملية الميكانيكية المطلوبة . . . هذا الربط الميكانيكي الكيميائي البلاستيكي هو ما يفتقده الكثيرون من مهندسي الميكانيكا و الكيمياء و الكهرباء و غيره من التخصصات العاملة في قطاع البلاستيك في عملهم و في تحليل و تطوير العملية الصناعية بصورة علمية مما يترتب عليه من زيادة الكفائة الانتاجية بحيث لا يأتي هذا الربط إلا بالإطلاع و الممارسة "الخبرة".

من بعد التعريف بمهندس البلاستيك, يمكن ان يعمل في عدة مهام وظيفية كمهندس انتاج او مهندس جودة او في مجال البحوث و التطوي و ذلك في قطاعي البتروكيماويات من حيث تحضير البولمير او في قطاع الصناعات البلاستيكية التحويلية.
قمت بجمع المهام المنوطة بمهندس البلاستيك من مصادر مختلفة ك مهندس انتاج/مهندس عمليات Production Engineer/Process Engineer "من وجهة نظري الشخصية" وهي كما يلي :​• يخطط وينظم مشغلي الإنتاج.

• يتابع التطور في آلات وأساليب الإنتاج و يطور تجهيزات المشغل الإنتاجي.

• يدرس أو يعد تصاميم ومواصفات الإنتاج، ويعد برامج أهداف وبرامج الإنتاج، ويعد برامج الصيانة الوقائية لتجهيزات المشغل.

• يتعرف على خصائص ومواصفات آلات التشغيل، يحدد الاحتياجات المساحية والخدمات اللازمة لكل آلة من آلات التشغيل، يعد مخطط توزيع الآلات في المشغل، ويتابع تنفيذ مخطط توزيع الآلات.

• تابع المجلات والنشرات الفنية الصادرة عن الشركات الصناعية للتعرف على العناصر الجديدة في آلات الإنتاج وأساليبه و يطور موجودات المشغل مراعيا البعد الاقتصادي.

• يدرس التصاميم ومواصفات المنتجات للتأكد من إمكانية تنفيذها.

• يحدد أولويات و ضبط نوعية وكمية الإنتاج، و يعد أهداف و برامج الإنتاج الدورية.

• يبحث ويدرس الإنتاج من حيث خصائصه ووظيفته ويحدد النقاط المتحكمة في ضبط جودته.

• يصدر أوامر التنفيذ يدرس أدلة الشركات الصانعة لآلات التشغيل المتوفرة يعد برامج صيانة وقائية حسب توصيات أدلة الشركات الصانعة، يتابع تنفيذ برامج الصيانة الوقائية لموجودات المشغل من الآلات والأدوات.

• يدرس ويصدق طلبيات المواد الأولية ويتابع تأمينها مع الجهة المعنية يضبط الفوائد في الوقت والجهد والمواد.

• ينسق فعاليات المرؤوسين ويوجه نشاطاتهم نحو تحقيق الأهداف الإنتاجية.

• يحدد مواقع الاعطال ويشخص أسبابها ويضع الحلول واتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لحلها ويقوم بتنسيب الإجراءات الإدارية للمرءوسين وفق أنظمة الشركة.

• يدرس أنظمة الشركة ويتعرف على قنوات الاتصال، يحترم ويدعم أنظمة جهة العمل.

• يعمل على توفير أدوات ووسائل وملابس السلامة المهنية ومراعاة توفير الظروف الصحية في موقع العمل.

• يشارك في إعداد وتطوير تعليمات وإجراءات السلامة والصحة المهنية ومتابعة تنفيذها.

ختاماً اتمنى ان اكون وضحت ماهية هندسة البلاستيك و اهميتها فمروراً بالعصور الحجرية و الحديدية و البرونزية و النحاسية و غيرها نحن في الآن عصر البلاستيك الذي فرض نفسه في العديد العديد من المجالات.

ملاحظة: الموضوع موجود بمنتدى اخر وهو من إنشائي​


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (8 فبراير 2009)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## abood312 (17 أبريل 2009)

great work MR eng. plastic

Thanks a lot


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة وننتظر المزيد ...........


----------



## alshanfra (12 يونيو 2010)

انا طالب في المستوى الثالث دبلوم هندسة البلاستيك اشكرك يا اخوي على المعلومات الشيقه تسلم كتير


----------



## رناحميد (12 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله بك


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (14 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
مع اني اول مره اسمع هذا التعبير الا اني اقول معلومات قيمة تشكر عليها


----------



## eng_walidh (20 يناير 2014)

شكرا أخي الفاضل مجهود موفق


----------



## eng_walidh (20 يناير 2014)

اخي الفاضل لو تكرمت انت او غيرك بتزويدنا ببعض الكتب المساعده فى هذا المجال


----------



## khalid elnaji (23 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------

